# URGENT Chipped/Hole in Mystery Snail Shell - Fell 4 feet



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

"Gary" is a female golden mystery snail and the first one I have owned. My family is very attached to her. She is huge and had a history of escaping the tank to lay eggs. She was found on the floor this morning and got out sometime overnight. She's back in the tank and alive. 

She fell about four feet onto the hardwood floors and there is a hole on the back of her shell. I can see her tissue pushing out through the hole. 

Is this hole too big for her to repair herself or do I need to intervene?

I found this thread that has a suggestion for a repair: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=317338

Would you agree or do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## Matuva (Jun 8, 2015)

I had one having the same accident. I was in the sofa when I heard it falling on the soil. same damage.
It was alive still when I put it back in the tank, though it seems it never recover really, staying inside the shell.
It passed away several days after.

In my opinion, try to repair.


----------



## Matuva (Jun 8, 2015)

BTW, isn't "Garry" the mistery an Apple snail (Ampullaria) aka yellow Pomacea bridgesii?


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

The suggested method of repair (bandaid) would likely work fine. Another method I could offer that may be a little easier, but unfortunately more expensive...
Where I work we use aluminum foil tape. The adhesive is completely water proof and due to its nature, can be formed over a curved surface. The trick in your case will be putting something on the adhesive side of the tape such that the snail flesh does not stick to the tape. Small piece of a plastic pop bottle would likely work. Then simply apply the tape over the damaged section and smooth out the edges.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

I agree it's worth a shot as well. That thread suggested scuffing the shell before drying, this is the only part I would definitely NOT do. If the shell is weakened enough, more stress caused by rubbing it with sandpaper, even a really fine grit, may make the crack/hole even worse. Crazy glue doesn't need anything along those lines to stick. I would also NOT chance getting alcohol on the snail's tissue and then sealing it up. Just dry it up really well with a Qtip and go from there. Best of luck to Gary.


----------



## MJB13 (Jun 30, 2015)

This may sound silly, but I'm a guy, so the first thing that popped into my head...
Duct Tape.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys. I read about using an egg shell as a patch too. I agree about not using sandpaper, that sounds terrible. Ive run a GH of about 8-9 for the last two months and prior to that it was 5 and my pH is about 6.7 so it's not the best conditions for snails shells. 

Gary was gone from her spot this morning, hopefully that's a good sign. I'm going to gear up today for some snail surgery after work. 

I appreciate the input and welcome any more!

LOL duct tape. Not so sure this time cowboy. 

EDIT: you know, cowboy and immortal might be on to something actually! I just thought about it. Using super glue scares me because if we use too much it will spread and get on the flesh and kill her. You know how easy it is to use too much super glue. 

Instead we could use tape (maybe duct lol) over a piece of egg shell (suggested online somewhere) and cover the hole. Like a patch until it can mend itself. 

Where would I get aluminum foil tape??


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

Holy cow that's some serious bba farm you got there


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

dzega said:


> Holy cow that's some serious bba farm you got there



LOL I was waiting for someone to say something. Yes I'm an excellent BBA farmer. I gave up.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

**edit***
Did a bit more reading on snail damage. It seems they can heal themselves over a few weeks, so you probably don't need to do any kind of repair at all. Just leave it to heal on its own. The main issue is you don't want the damaged area to dry out or it cannot heal. Though this really shouldn't be a problem since it is an aquatic snail.

Also, based on the location of the damage (towards the growing edge of the shell) the snail's organs are not exposed by the break. If the hole was farther towards the back/top of the shell then it would be more in danger of infections. However, since it is near the new edge the only part that is exposed is the foot which is used to sliding in and out all day over rough objects, so the rough edges of the hole shouldn't cause infections or irritation to the snail.

*From:* http://www.petsnails.co.uk/problems/rescuing.html


> Snails are very resilient creatures and can recover from some pretty bad breaks but it is hard to know which will survive and which won't.
> 
> If the shell is cracked or chipped or there is a hole, but the overall integrity of the shell is reasonable, the snail will probably recover. If the shell has split into pieces but still covers the body it may even survive that. Minor body damage can be healed also.
> ......
> You will see a papery covering form which will harden and hopefully start to repair. You can feed most fruit and vegetables but don't expect them to eat it until the repair has begun. You can chart their progress by how much they eat. When a snail is injured or unwell they tend not to eat, so if they are beginning to eat more and more the chances for their recovery are very good. This is the method I use and then usually 7-14 days later, when I am happy they are happy I release them.


**edit***
------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Use Super Glue Gel. It's thicker than the regular formula and cures under water really fast and 100% non-toxic. I used it for years to glue up delicate coral fragments to mounting plugs. It won't take very much at all so a light touch with the tube should do fine. I would question the duct tape's ability to hold up under water over the long haul, as well as the flesh being exposed to the duct tape adhesive. But I do like the idea of super-gluing a small piece of eggshell in place.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

kep said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I read about using an egg shell as a patch too. I agree about not using sandpaper, that sounds terrible. Ive run a GH of about 8-9 for the last two months and prior to that it was 5 and my pH is about 6.7 so it's not the best conditions for snails shells.
> 
> Gary was gone from her spot this morning, hopefully that's a good sign. I'm going to gear up today for some snail surgery after work.
> 
> ...


Menards, Lowes, Home Depot would have the tape. 
https://www.menards.com/main/mainte...pe/2-x-50-yard-foil-tape/p-1398753-c-7181.htm

For us, we use in in the insulation industry for seaming foil faced duct insulation. Your idea of the piece of egg shell is very good. 

As already stated, snails are pretty tough - might have to see how she does without the "bandaid"


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the links! Super glue gel is a good idea. I am also curious to see what happens without intervention. Tonight she was perched on a piece of wood with the top of her shell (the injured part) out of the water. And the rest of her underwater. I wonder if there is something in the water that's bugging her. Idk if it's a good idea for the broken shell to be exposed but I did see the flesh had gone back into the shell and wasn't protruding any more.


----------



## big b (Jun 3, 2015)

I just want to let you know something. If this hole does not kill her then the lack of calcium will. All of those cracks in her shell (not holes) are indicators of not enough calcium. I also have a snail that is dear to my heart, so that's why I'm letting you know this. I lost my first snail due to not enough calcium .


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

big b said:


> I just want to let you know something. If this hole does not kill her then the lack of calcium will. All of those cracks in her shell (not holes) are indicators of not enough calcium. I also have a snail that is dear to my heart, so that's why I'm letting you know this. I lost my first snail due to not enough calcium .


I agree. The snail's shell doesn't look very good. Adding a piece of cuttlebone (from the bird section of the pet store) is a good way to add more calcium to the water. It will also raise the pH a little bit.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

WestHaven said:


> I agree. The snail's shell doesn't look very good. Adding a piece of cuttlebone (from the bird section of the pet store) is a good way to add more calcium to the water. It will also raise the pH a little bit.



Thank you guys for the feedback. I hadn't heard about the cuttlebone thing until just recently. I have a blue mystery snail that's fairly new and it has a large crack along the side almost the same way that Gary's is. I'll definitely try the cuttlebone. 

Still haven't done anything with Gary. Tonight he is hanging upside down on the spiderwood which isn't out of the norm. The flesh has gone back into the shell. I don't want to intervene if I don't have to. I think tomorrow I will get prepared for snail surgery using super glue GEL and egg shell.


----------



## big b (Jun 3, 2015)

Your welcome, I am a bit surprised nobody mentioned that before. But if you want to make him really get calcium, you should make him snail cookie/jello. I made it before and it is not that hard to make, I will try to find the recipe for it again.


----------



## Karley (Jun 16, 2020)

So I realize this thread is really old, but what ended up happening to Gary?


----------

